# Writing up violations when more than one code section applies



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2019)

Whenever you have a violation that is covered by more than one code section, do you write up both (or more) or just one?


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2019)

Do you have an example?  I don't provide section numbers when I write corrections so my answer is probably no.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2019)

I sometimes do when I am trying to make a point but otherwise I only use one code section and try to cite code 100% of the time but I am probably about 80% because I am too lazy to walk back to the vehicle to open up the code book.  I have a cheat sheet I use of common violations and requirements under the NEC.  That helps a lot.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 8, 2019)

It depends. If the only fix will fix both violations, then no. If there is a possibility that the other violation will remain. then yes I would.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sometimes I do for Protruding Objects to show how important it and I get a lot of violations of it.
In IBC and ICC/ANSI A117.1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 8, 2019)

ICE said:


> I don't provide section numbers when I write corrections so my answer is probably no.


 Same here.

In most cases no, I do not provide section numbers on most inspections.

I just did a framing MEP & framing inspection on a residential house, had 32 items that I knew were violations and two that I wasn't sure of and one that is an OSHA code violation which I don't have a code book on.  I can't remember all the codes like some of you, (so many codes to enforce) so if asked to provide section numbers I will provide.  Some will be sections title numbers like IRC 302 or 310 or 311 which usually works.  The framers usually don't have code books and are in "awe" when they actually see the "Book of Codes".  Please bow your head for what you are blessed to see!

Exception for those pesky electricians, they typically have one of those old copies from 1987, loose leaf type back in the truck that's so dirty and grimy with NoOx and conduit slime all over it. (Glenn might be interested in them?)

If requested, I will provide every code section number, which could cause a slight delay to their schedule.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 8, 2019)

tmurray said:


> It depends. If the only fix will fix both violations, then no. If there is a possibility that the other violation will remain. then yes I would.



Great way to think about it


----------

